# Please recommend a Wisteria FO



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Can someone recommend a Wisteria FO. My MIL has a wisteria vine that is blooming up a storm and smells so sweet! I want a soap to smell that good! 

I checked Soap Scent Review Board and most wisteria fo's accelerated or just doesn't smell good...that chemical smell. 

I looked at Wisteria Blossom by Fragrance Oil Heaven and it is suppose to be a nice FO that also behaves. BUT they are going out of business! I have never ordered from them, but had never heard of them either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Wholesale supplies sells a very nice sweet wisteria... but most florals do not behave.. Good luck with that..
Barb


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Barb! I will check it out


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Amanda.. I just bought some from Natures Garden.. on sale of course! Think it was being discontinued.. so I bought enough to make it through the summer. It looks to be a hit. 
No excelleration.. nor discoloration. Smells devine!!


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Thank You Rett! I started to call you but I figrued you were swamped with cleaning up after all that bad weather last week and plus the grandbaby.


I am gone to check it out....


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:rofl No clean up.. it just washed away :biggrin Thought once I saw a barn with a cow on it floating by.. :biggrin

Call any time!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Now that would be a site


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Rett...that was too funny! About spit my coffee out laughing so hard! :rofl

I LOVE Wisteria! I smells so good, I even burn the incense. Unfortunately I have to buy incense still because I have no time to make my own. 

Here is a recipe I have for making flower oils, I got it from a website on Fortune City long ago. 

Floral Essential Oils 

To make an essential oil from flowers, you will need ½ cup of cold-pressed sweet almond oil and 2 to 3 cups, packed, of freshly cut, full-bloom flowers. Try to cut the flowers in the morning, when they are freshest and be sure they have not been treated with pesticides.

Put the oil in a glass canning jar or other wide-mouth glass bottle, and use a mortar and pestle to bruise the flowers slightly. Then add the flowers to the oil. Cap the jar and shake it thoroughly to bruise the flowers further. Leave the jar in a moderately warm place for a week and shake it every 24 hours. 
Put the jar in a dark place and let it age for another one to two weeks so that the oil can fully absorb the essence of the flowers. Then bring it out and shake it again. Strain the oil through a piece of fine-mesh cotton gauze, Squeeze or mash the gauze pouch to get as much of the floral essence into the oil as possible. 

Discard the flower pulp and gauze. Transfer your oil to a dark colored glass bottle and keep it airtight with a lid or stopper, storing it between uses in a cool dark place. The shelf life is 12 to 18 months if stored away from sunlight and kept at temperatures lower than 75 ºF


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Thanks Bernice!! I often wondered how that was done!! 
I've made tintures.. and the fragrance holds somewhat. 
I'll have to give that a try with the wild honeysuckle. (not the vine variety) I just love the smell of pink honeysuckles.. and I have yet to find a place that can reproduce that wonderful smell.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

oh that is so cool Bernice! Thanks for that recipe.

Sheryl


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Bernice you are a sweetheart!!!! THANK-YOU for this! I am going right now outside to gather me some wisteria.
I had thought about asking how to make my own FO from the blossoms but just have not had time to post it!

Amanda Lee


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You are so welcome.  I happened to think about how good that wisteria must smell and then remembered I had an EO recipe. Enjoy!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW I need to go to the neighbors now and steal their wisteria blossoms


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I went and gathered a whole plastic bag full! dance:

Vada Lee -age 3 almost 4, hepled me stripped the blossoms away from the green stems and let them just sit for a bit. There were all kinds of tiny bugs in them. All the buggies crawled out and then Vada Lee and I packed in my quart jar. She was so exited to be helping me pick and pack the blossoms. She went and got herself a wooden spoon so she could help bruise the blossoms. I let her shake the jar and told this was going to be our new soap scent. 

She wants to help me make soap, but I tell her she is just to little right now. So she feel like she was helping make soap by helping me make Wisteria EO.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww...how sweet of Vada. 

My grandsons helped me pick violet blossoms the other night for making cough syrup and EO. I got a good bag full. Wish I had some wisteria here, on the other farm around the cornor we had a nice big vine. So... like Sondra, I can see myself sneaking over to snag some.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah Thanks! Okay--- my next question is can this be done with magnolias, honeysuckle, and old fashion roses?

I love those floral smells!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm with you, I love floral smells too! I've done honeysuckle with success but haven't tried magnolia, mainly because I don't have a tree. I haven't tried rose either for the same reason, no rose bushes yet. But as soon as the frost danger leaves I am planting some! My thinking is it should work for magnolia and roses, for that matter any flowers. 

Pure rose essential oil is so expensive. One of the reasons is because of the extraction method.
I need to look the recipe up but it goes something like this: You place petals in water in a warm spot for a few days. Then on the surface you will see oil slicks, this is the pure essential oil. You have to carefully skim this off. I need to find the recipe to tell you how. 
I remember seeing it in one of my gardening books, ah......but which one!


----------

